# Captiva / Sanibel info



## FlatCat

I'm going to Captiva / South seas plantation July 4. Thinking of taking my Banshee. I'm guessing the banshee is a little small/low to run the pass and fish the beach. Is the fishing on the bayside good...... I'm guessing drift the grass flats for trout, and mangroves/docks for snook?


----------



## Taterides

The inside has plenty of grass and small islands. On a decent day I run my 18 HB all over. That time of year you should have some calm mornings. Take it!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

I just came from there. Fishing on the flats was slow for me. We did much better near the inlets. If you go to the flats try and work them from dead low tide through the first half of the incoming tide. That seems to be the most active time and your best opportunity to find tailing fish. 

Your boat is more than sufficient to go outside when the weather is right. We had a Mitzi 16, HB Whipray, BT2 and Gheenoe LT25 in our group out there last week. There are still some tarpon around but they were finicky. I think you should hit it just right for beach snook. Also make sure to find a couple of dock lights for some night fishing. If you can find it with moving water, even fast moving water, you will have a great time.


----------



## FlatCat

Thanks. Sounds a lot like what I experienced in Longboat/Sarasota bay. Trout bite on the grass was very spotty, Inlet was good but a little dicey with a 9 yr old and big boat traffic.


----------



## kicker99

Im heading down there too for my second anniversary for the long weekend.

We went there for our honeymoon and I would wake up early and head to the beach. Snook were pretty easy to catch there. Im bringing my fly rod this time so should be fun.


----------



## kicker99

Oh ya, I remember I guy telling me about some submerged wood right off the sea wall on the north end of south seas he said it was loaded with snook.


----------



## mhinkle90

> Oh ya, I remember I guy telling me about some submerged wood right off the sea wall on the north end of south seas he said it was loaded with snook.


 not only it it loaded with snook but grouper too


----------



## l31gc

shhhhh


----------



## mhinkle90

just kidding!!! lol [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------

